# Solved: How to keep window always on top?!



## needapc (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi,

Is there quick a program I can install to keep (one of) my firefox window(s) always on top in Mac OS X?
It would be very helpful since I am taking an online course and I need to flip back and forth between word processor and browser. (Some parts can't be copied and pasted.)

I did a quick google search and the only solutions available are for Windows.

Help please!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

http://infinite-labs.net/afloat/


----------

